# One million posts



## Joe Blow (25 July 2019)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who has noticed the overall post count climbing steadily towards 1,000,000.

Well today is the day that we pass that milestone. 25 July 2019. 15 years, 1 month and 28 days since ASF began the post count will move from six figures to seven figures.

Thanks to everyone for coming along on this journey with me, especially those who have been here since the early days. It's been quite a ride. A lot of ups and downs but I suppose that was inevitable. Online communities can be strange beasts.

If someone had told me back in 2004 that one day ASF would make it to one million posts, I would have asked them what they were smoking because it must be pretty good stuff. 

But here we are...

There's more to say about the future of ASF, but I'll get to that in the coming days.


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2019)

I’m humbled to have been able to add my 1.85% of posts to that total.
Well done joe quite a mile stone 
Bet you’d like a dollar for every post here!


----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2019)

tech/a said:


> I’m humbled to have been able to add my 1.85% of posts to that total.




That reminds me. A very big thank you to all the great contributors past and present who have made ASF what it is, one of the most comprehensive trading and investment related resources on the internet.

There are too many of you to name individually, but you all know who you are.

The quality of content here is what defines ASF in my opinion. So many great threads and educational discussions. So much knowledge and wisdom shared freely.



tech/a said:


> Well done joe quite a mile stone




I think we're only the third Australian based stock market forum to get to one million posts.



tech/a said:


> Bet you’d like a dollar for every post here!




I'd settle for half that!


----------



## jbocker (25 July 2019)

Well done Joe. That is a LOT of posts. I daresay the next million will be very much quicker.


----------



## galumay (25 July 2019)

Well done Joe.


----------



## StockyGuy (25 July 2019)

Congrats, sir - am I 1 mill?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2019)

jbocker said:


> I daresay the next million will be very much quicker.




At the current rate of posting, I'll be retired (or possibly deceased) by the time we hit 2 million posts.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> Congrats, sir - am I 1 mill?




Yes, you were 1,000,000 and I was 1,000,001.


----------



## StockyGuy (25 July 2019)

Still hasn't ticked over!  Does it only count posts outside this subforum?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> Still hasn't ticked over!  Does it only count posts outside this subforum?




The system updates the post count every five minutes. It'll be there in a moment.


----------



## StockyGuy (25 July 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, you were 1,000,000 and I was 1,000,001.



 Nice...it didn't show immediately lol


----------



## sptrawler (25 July 2019)

StockyGuy said:


> Nice...it didn't show immediately lol



Jeez talk about self obsessed, it isnt all about you.
I thought I had got it.lol


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 July 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> At the current rate of posting, I'll be retired (or possibly deceased) by the time we hit 2 million posts.



This is the bit we need to change.....  

Aside from that though, congrats Joe and everyone yes.


----------



## Logique (29 July 2019)

Can't imagine the investment experience without ASF.  It really is essential reading.

Many threads are helpful, not just the single stock ones - as market sentiment and background investment climate are relevant - e.g. interest rate policy, superannuation, medium term investment, dividend franking etc.

Well done Joe, and grateful to all fellow posters. I believe ASF has a wider readership than many may realize.


----------

